# Lunch Invitation June 4th



## Runningwolf (May 31, 2010)

This is an open invitation for anyone who would like to meet for lunch on Friday, June 4th in Pittsburgh. The time will be around noontime and the place has yet to be determined. It will be somewhere between Cranberry and Wexford. Right now myself, Julie, Steve, Doug and Roethlisberger :< are tentatively meeting. Please either post here or pm Julie or myself if you would like to join us.


----------



## Runningwolf (May 31, 2010)

If Roethlisberger shows up he'll buy lunch and bring the entertainment!


----------



## ffemt128 (May 31, 2010)

I'll see what I can do for sure and let everyone know. It may be possible.


----------



## jeepingchick (May 31, 2010)

oh man! to bad i gotta teacher confrence that day! ....oh an that its a heckofa drive LOL! yall have fun next time go for philly, its only 1.5 /2 hrs away!!! LOL!!!


----------



## cpfan (May 31, 2010)

Pittsburgh June 4th - Pirates vs Giants - free Batting Practice ball cap

Funny, but we're thinking of being in Pittsburgh on Friday but probably not in time for lunch. Then leaving Sat morning for Dayton & Indianapolis.

Steve


----------



## djrockinsteve (May 31, 2010)

Runningwolf said:


> If Roethlisberger shows up he'll buy lunch and bring the entertainment!



Yeah but that's only in the bathroom!


----------



## mmadmikes1 (May 31, 2010)

I think I would have to start driving today to make it


----------



## Runningwolf (May 31, 2010)

cpfan said:


> Pittsburgh June 4th - Pirates vs Giants - free Batting Practice ball cap
> 
> Funny, but we're thinking of being in Pittsburgh on Friday but probably not in time for lunch. Then leaving Sat morning for Dayton & Indianapolis.
> 
> Steve



Steve, thats a bummer. It would have been a pleasure to meet another contributer on this forum. You're not bringing all the smoke with you are ya LMAO. We even could have even traded some wine. OPPs hopefully julie didn't hear anything about wine across the boarder. LOL


----------



## Julie (May 31, 2010)

Runningwolf said:


> Steve, thats a bummer. It would have been a pleasure to meet another contributer on this forum. You're not bringing all the smoke with you are ya LMAO. We even could have even traded some wine. OPPs hopefully julie didn't hear anything about wine across the boarder. LOL



Well someone has to do the dirty job but you know no one said I couldn't be bribed.

Steve, I know you and your wife come to Pittsburgh to watch baseball, are you coming any other time this season? If so, let us know maybe we can set something up that would fit your schedule. Would truly love to meet you.


----------



## Julie (May 31, 2010)

mmadmikes1 said:


> I think I would have to start driving today to make it



Well, get a move on it, you don't want to be late.


----------



## St Allie (May 31, 2010)

Can't make it unfortunately..

( one day I will be a big seller of NZ solar panels etc etc...and sent to the US to do presentations...)

then we'll have a massive wine swap!

Allie


----------



## cpfan (May 31, 2010)

Julie said:


> Steve, I know you and your wife come to Pittsburgh to watch baseball, are you coming any other time this season? If so, let us know maybe we can set something up that would fit your schedule. Would truly love to meet you.



Julie:

No current plans for another trip as we're trying to get to a couple parks that we haven't visited before. We're actually not positive yet about Friday due to a minor (hopefully) car issue. We were planning a Pittsburgh trip earlier in May. It would probably have been 3 days (2 games) in Pittsburg, but a combination of weather and family got in the way. This weekend is kind of a replacement attempt but with a side trip to Indy.

I enjoy meeting folks that I talk to on the forums, so I'd welcome a get together. When I ran the FoP in BC, a couple of forum folks dropped in for a visit, and it was very enjoyable. Another forum member unfortunately visited on a day the store was closed, and yet another a couple of months after it closed.

Steve


----------



## cpfan (May 31, 2010)

Just looked at the Pittsburgh long range weather forecast. *Thunderstorms* Tuesday to Monday. *ONLY* 40% on Friday night.

Well the weather forecasts change constantly, so we'll probably decide on Thursday.

Steve


----------



## djrockinsteve (May 31, 2010)

Time to dig out Wade's Time Machine. Turn a days trip into minutes.

Julie I know there is a Max and Erma's on the main drag of Rt. 19 I'm sure there's an Applebee's or Friday's too. I'd be happy at Panera except they might not appreciate cases of wine being brought in.


----------



## Runningwolf (May 31, 2010)

djrockinsteve said:


> Time to dig out Wade's Time Machine. Turn a days trip into minutes.
> 
> Julie I know there is a Max and Erma's on the main drag of Rt. 19 I'm sure there's an Applebee's or Friday's too. I'd be happy at Panera except they might not appreciate cases of wine being brought in.



ohhh Steve, Max and Ermas applebees and fridays are too generic. Penera is a chick's place. Keep digging LOL


----------



## djrockinsteve (May 31, 2010)

We could have a private function at the Marriott. We could have a "bottle" instead of a box lunch in the atrium.


----------



## Runningwolf (May 31, 2010)

djrockinsteve said:


> We could have a private function at the Marriott. We could have a "bottle" instead of a box lunch in the atrium.



I know that place. Had many meetings there and taught classes there also. Whats that Italian place across from Max and Ermas near Kinko's.


----------



## djrockinsteve (May 31, 2010)

Runningwolf said:


> I know that place. Had many meetings there and taught classes there also. Whats that Italian place across from Max and Ermas near Kinko's.



I don't know, Olive Garden??? I don't pay attention when I drive.


----------



## Runningwolf (May 31, 2010)

djrockinsteve said:


> I don't know, Olive Garden??? I don't pay attention when I drive.



Ok the two I was thinking of was Walnut Grove or Bravo's. Bravo's is the Italian one. But really I was just kidding on the other one's except for Penera's.


----------



## St Allie (May 31, 2010)

are these restaurants as well Dan?


----------



## Runningwolf (May 31, 2010)

Yes, they are very nice places. After being on the road and eating out all of the time for the tens years you get tired of the same ol franchise places.


----------



## djrockinsteve (May 31, 2010)

Bravo's is great. We will eat at a rest. frequently during the summer. To busy doing misc. stuff we don't feel like cooking.

However today I took my wife and step daughter to KFC. My wife got an odd urge for the extra crunchy chicken strips.

I can eat for 5-6 bucks. The bill was $28.00 What the heck did you order. My s.d. got the whole meal plus extras. I'm leavin' her home next time.


----------



## St Allie (May 31, 2010)

djrockinsteve said:


> Bravo's is great. We will eat at a rest. frequently during the summer. To busy doing misc. stuff we don't feel like cooking.
> 
> However today I took my wife and step daughter to KFC. My wife got an odd urge for the extra crunchy chicken strips.
> 
> I can eat for 5-6 bucks. The bill was $28.00 What the heck did you order. My s.d. got the whole meal plus extras. I'm leavin' her home next time.



$28 for three people at KFC?
american $8.50 each?

is that a combo? ie.. chicken, drink and chips or something?

in NZ a combo is $8 to $9..so it sounds like 40% cheaper for the same thing here. ( possibly differs now the US dollar is weaker)

Steve... I foresee a trip to NZ in your future


----------



## djrockinsteve (May 31, 2010)

St Allie said:


> $28 for three people at KFC?
> american $8.50 each?
> 
> is that a combo? ie.. chicken, drink and chips or something?
> ...



My "box" meal was @5 bucks. 3 or 4 chix strips, potato wedges, roll and a drink. I guess what might make it easy to compare would be to find a common rest, or brand and get a price from different continents from those on here.

The dollar is weak.

The only places that really interest me visiting (outside the US) would be Australia (not excited about the snakes), NZ, Easter Island etc. Let me see how many points I need on my Chase card to get a ticket to NZ.


----------



## Runningwolf (May 31, 2010)

WOW after checking out Austraila's snakes it not a place I want to go. New Zealand...I have always wanted to go there!


----------



## St Allie (May 31, 2010)

No snakes in NZ..

however...

KFC.. Subway.. McD...Burger King are here..


same thing? less painful?

Allie


----------



## Tom (May 31, 2010)

jeepingchick said:


> oh man! to bad i gotta teacher confrence that day! ....oh an that its a heckofa drive LOL! yall have fun next time go for philly, its only 1.5 /2 hrs away!!! LOL!!!


You can come to my wine club meeting on the 13th. Tis maybe 45 min away. Will be @ MY house.


----------



## mmadmikes1 (May 31, 2010)

Wine across the border is easy, I do it all the time(Saturday)just tell them. You pay by Value and I puit value at what it cost to make. The Blackberry I took this weekend cost 8 cents a bottle to make. Customs does the math and cant figure out how to charge me 1/2 cent and dont want to do paperwork and send me on my way. It has worked that way a lot of times. I never lie to customs. ...


KFC.. Subway.. McD...Burger King are here..
same thing? less painful? Who are you kiddin,Allie,no pain? it hurts to eat that stuff


----------



## St Allie (May 31, 2010)

mmadmikes1 said:


> KFC.. Subway.. McD...Burger King are here..
> same thing? less painful? Who are you kiddin,Allie,no pain? it hurts to eat that stuff



winks..

you just won yourself a goldfish mike....

Allie


----------



## ffemt128 (Jun 2, 2010)

Any ideas on a location yet? Weather as of this morning looks decent for Friday (yeah, maybe my daughters graduation will be outdoors instead of the stuffy auditorium). I'm game for just about anywhere. I know there is a Lone Star, an Applebees, a Max and Ermas and not sure what else in the area.


----------



## jeepingchick (Jun 2, 2010)

Tom said:


> You can come to my wine club meeting on the 13th. Tis maybe 45 min away. Will be @ MY house.



45 min from philly? north or south?? hmmmmm we are just shy of 2.5 hrs south of philly ...

the 13th is a no go cuz my MIL is coming into BWI. she will be leaving on the 15th with my daughter (OMG 2.5 weeks with no child whatever will i do)


----------



## xanxer82 (Jun 2, 2010)

I'll have to build up some more leave at work. We'll have to find another time to hang out.


----------



## Tom (Jun 2, 2010)

jeepingchick said:


> 45 min from philly? north or south?? hmmmmm we are just shy of 2.5 hrs south of philly ...
> 
> the 13th is a no go cuz my MIL is coming into BWI. she will be leaving on the 15th with my daughter (OMG 2.5 weeks with no child whatever will i do)


 Oh I thought you guys lived near Wilmington. Yiou must be alot further south.


----------



## ffemt128 (Jun 2, 2010)

jeepingchick said:


> (OMG 2.5 weeks with no child whatever will i do)



Find your way around the pond?  (ducks and runs for cover)


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 2, 2010)

ffemt128 said:


> Find your way around the pond?  (ducks and runs for cover)



Yeah Nikki..take time to find the Conner you couldn't find on that pond.


----------



## jeepingchick (Jun 2, 2010)

tom, im south of dover by the town of harrington. dont know if uve heard of it , its freking tiny but its the biggest one im near  my town if u blink u miss it LOL! i go to wilmington alot to get my brew and wine supplies cuz thats the closet store 

and to the rest of yall
 
hahahah


----------



## pittspur (Jun 2, 2010)

Hi Julie/Steve/Doug,
Would you mind if I joined the lunch? Seeing that I live and work in Cranberry, it would be quite easy for me to meet up. Since I've only just started this hobby, I really have nothing to offer in the way of wine. It would be nice for me to have an opportunity to learn from you masters! 
Thanks,
Dave


----------



## ffemt128 (Jun 2, 2010)

pittspur said:


> Hi Julie/Steve/Doug,
> Would you mind if I joined the lunch? Seeing that I live and work in Cranberry, it would be quite easy for me to meet up. Since I've only just started this hobby, I really have nothing to offer in the way of wine. It would be nice for me to have an opportunity to learn from you masters!
> Thanks,
> Dave




It was an open invitation. I believe we are still trying to determine a place to meet up. I'm very new to the hobby also. We've actually been making the Island mist kits so that others can age, I won't have anything of really aged either at this time. I'm slowly working on that though.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 2, 2010)

pittspur said:


> Hi Julie/Steve/Doug,
> Would you mind if I joined the lunch? Seeing that I live and work in Cranberry, it would be quite easy for me to meet up. Since I've only just started this hobby, I really have nothing to offer in the way of wine. It would be nice for me to have an opportunity to learn from you masters!
> Thanks,
> Dave



Dave I was hoping you would join us. The newest member buys.  

Since you will be working and in Cranberry we can plan around your schedule to make it work. We will decide by tonight exactly where to eat in Cranberry. Do you have any ideas...as I keep saying except Penera Bread!
Julie and I will be stopping at Country Wines first. I don't mind the two hour drive even though Nikkie whimmped out..LOL


----------



## pittspur (Jun 2, 2010)

Dan,
Thanks. Since I'm buying I recommend McDonald's. 

I can be flexible with my lunch hour. I see that Country Wines doesn't open until 11:30. I would guess that you wouldn't be back up in Cranberry until at least 1. Pick a time and I can make it work.

As for restaurants, as you know Cranberry is mostly chains, nothing too exciting. I am not picky, so anything is fine with me. I see that Bravo and Walnut Grove have been mentioned, which are good choices. As far as semi-non-chain places that I can think of: Mad Mex, Ichiban, Primanti's.


----------



## ffemt128 (Jun 2, 2010)

Runningwolf said:


> Julie and I will be stopping at Country Wines first. I don't mind the two hour drive even though Nikkie whimmped out..LOL




What time are you planning on arriving at country wines? I think they open at 11:00. Maybe I'll meet you guys there and check it out since I've never been there. I'm outta here (work) at 10:30 on Friday. As I said before, I'm game for anything for lunch.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 2, 2010)

ffemt128 said:


> What time are you planning on arriving at country wines? I think they open at 11:00. Maybe I'll meet you guys there and check it out since I've never been there. I'm outta here (work) at 10:30 on Friday. As I said before, I'm game for anything for lunch.




Doug since they open late and they don't carry any other kits than what I can already get around here, I decided to blow them off! We are going to meet at 11:30 in Cranberry. Julie will post the name of the place, something like Perenties?


----------



## ffemt128 (Jun 2, 2010)

Good deal.


----------



## Julie (Jun 2, 2010)

Primanti Brothers in Cranberry. Perenties?????? What do you think because Wade can get away with misspelling a word here and there you can too? So it took me two weeks to realize you were back in your wolf's clothing that doesn't mean I can't see misspelled words. 

How does 11:30 sound for everyone at 
Primanti Brothers
200 Executive Drive
Cranberry, PA 16066

Let me know if this works. And Dave, I'm very happy you can make this as well.


----------



## ffemt128 (Jun 2, 2010)

Julie said:


> Primanti Brothers in Cranberry. Perenties?????? What do you think because Wade can get away with misspelling a word here and there you can too? So it took me two weeks to realize you were back in your wolf's clothing that doesn't mean I can't see misspelled words.
> 
> How does 11:30 sound for everyone at
> Primanti Brothers
> ...



Works for me, looking forward to meeting everyone.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 2, 2010)

Julie said:


> Primanti Brothers in Cranberry. Perenties?????? What do you think because Wade can get away with misspelling a word here and there you can too? So it took me two weeks to realize you were back in your wolf's clothing that doesn't mean I can't see misspelled words.




Maybe I got Wades Virus. Now don't you feel bad?


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jun 2, 2010)

Panties in cranberry......I mean para-teenies..... wait...yea that place is fine. I was going to volenteer Julies place. 

See everyone there.

Tom, what are you wearing? I wouldn't want to clash.
If you need anything at Cty. Wines let me know and I'll pick it up.


----------



## jeepingchick (Jun 3, 2010)

Runningwolf said:


> Julie and I will be stopping at Country Wines first. I don't mind the two hour drive even though Nikkie whimmped out..LOL




if it was a 2 hr drive nikki wud be there to....but as mapquest told me it was 5 hours ONE way......ummmmmm noooooooo!! 

next time come south more LOL!!! i can go as far as north philly for the next one. or if we wanna do a lunch opposite directions...... lets just say 2/2.5 hour radius of Dover  and there better be shopping near by LMAO!!!


----------



## Julie (Jun 4, 2010)

Ok I have 7 of us coming

Myself & Mike
Dan
Doug
Steve & Wife
Dave


See you all then.


----------



## ffemt128 (Jun 4, 2010)

Julie said:


> Ok I have 7 of us coming
> 
> Myself & Mike
> Dan
> ...




I managed to pull together a couple bottles of wine. Unfortunately nothing is aged very much. I have the following:

Island Mist Black Berry Cabernet - 2 months but meant to be drank early
Island Mist Black Raspberry Merlot - 2 months but meant to be drank early
Spiced Apple - 3 1/2 months needs aged a bit longer but tastes very good now
Chianti - 6 months getting better as time goes on

All are up for grabs, you can fight over them, we enjoy all of them but our tastes are likely different than yours. The IM kits were bought for the purpose of allowing others to age.


----------



## pittspur (Jun 4, 2010)

I'm back at work already - great lunch location choice. Just want to say it was a pleasure to meet everyone. Thanks for sharing your wines. I can't wait to try them. Don't be too hard on my first wine, but if you notice that I didn't do something right, please tell me. Really enjoyed it. Thanks again, Dave.


----------



## ffemt128 (Jun 4, 2010)

Had a great time today. It was good to put faces to names. Looking forward to the next get together.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 4, 2010)

I also had a great time today. It was good to put faces to names. Looking forward to the party this summer. I will post a picture later on another thread.


----------



## Julie (Jun 4, 2010)

I had a blast, we had to go to Lowes then came home by then it was 2:30 and yes it was time to have a glass of wine. Steve- I opened the blueberry/pomegrante, oh is that good and then decided to open the Mystic Sky and Dan it is just as good or maybe better than before.

LOL, Dave don't wait for any comment from me about your wine because I forgot to get a bottle. So now you have to come to my house in July so I can taste your wine.

I guess we were quite the show with all the wine passing around in the parking lot, Mike said the whole patio was watching us and everyone who walked past had a strange look on their face but then again Steve and Dan had to bring a case each to pass around.

And Wade everytime Dan tried to say something bad about you, I defended you! You know how Dan can get.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 4, 2010)

Julie said:


> I had a blast, we had to go to Lowes then came home by then it was 2:30 and yes it was time to have a glass of wine. Steve- I opened the blueberry/pomegrante, oh is that good and then decided to open the Mystic Sky and Dan it is just as good or maybe better than before.
> 
> LOL, Dave don't wait for any comment from me about your wine because I forgot to get a bottle. So now you have to come to my house in July so I can taste your wine.
> 
> ...



 Wadee I wood nevre sya anyting baad bout yuo!


----------



## jeepingchick (Jun 4, 2010)

sounds like yall had fun!! next time i demand its closer LOL!!!!


----------



## ffemt128 (Jun 4, 2010)

Runningwolf said:


> Wadee I wood nevre sya anyting *baad* bout yuo!



You're not thinking of converting back to a sheep again are you?


----------

